# my tiger shovelnose broke his nose



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

yea he freaked REALLY bad today and broke his nose =/ im thinkin he might die


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

**** that sucks! Why is he in a tiny tank like that? That is probably your problem...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

pookie! said:


> darn that sucks! Why is he in a tiny tank like that? That is probably your problem...


My three foot TSN killed himself by slamming into the wall of my 14' tank.

These fish should not be sold. Period.

Sad.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

pookie! said:


> darn that sucks! Why is he in a tiny tank lwike that? That is probably your problem...


Hes in a 20g long cuz I don't want him having to compete for food with a broken nose. He was in a 125g grow out till he was big enough for my pond.

This was my first tiger but I have to agree with tfg. These guys are too big and strong for a home aquarium. I feel any cat over 1 ft are too powerful to be kept in a home aquarium.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

What else is in your pond? TSN can survive with much larger things as their barbels can detect a threat from a mile away...


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

TheFishGuy said:


> pookie! said:
> 
> 
> > darn that sucks! Why is he in a tiny tank like that? That is probably your problem...
> ...


Agreed. I saw some 2.5 inch juvies for sale at an LFS over the weekend. My mate was interested in them, he changed his mind after I told him how big they get.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

Are you going to take him to the Vet?
Or could you use a thin strip of ace bandage to wrap his nose to heal straight? Maybe modify a sports Mouth Guard to help keep an opening? 
Or does this heal on its own?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> What else is in your pond? TSN can survive with much larger things as their barbels can detect a threat from a mile away...


my original plan was to put the tsn along with my 3 aro in my pond in dec and use their current grow out 125 to grow out a pacu and 1 more aro


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

DFishFox said:


> Are you going to take him to the Vet?
> Or could you use a thin strip of ace bandage to wrap his nose to heal straight? Maybe modify a sports Mouth Guard to help keep an opening?
> Or does this heal on its own?


i didnt get to do anythin =.[ he broke his nose that night and died the next day =/


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm really sorry to hear that..

When one of my fish was dying once I was trying to resuscitate it by pushing water through its gills.. So I think I feel your pain. Only that I had mine for a little while and yours looks like you had him for some time.

Well they say nothing gets you over the last like the next.. Gonna get something else?


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

DFishFox said:


> I'm really sorry to hear that..
> 
> When one of my fish was dying once I was trying to resuscitate it by pushing water through its gills.. So I think I feel your pain. Only that I had mine for a little while and yours looks like you had him for some time.
> 
> Well they say nothing gets you over the last like the next.. Gonna get something else?


after this i dont think so the next might also broke his nose and die so i rather not =/ and i had him since he was 2 inch and was only brown with black spots not strips lol


----------



## Catfish Dan (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm sorry  That really sucks.


----------



## DFishFox (Sep 27, 2011)

> after this i dont think so the next might also broke his nose and die so i rather not =/ and i had him since he was 2 inch and was only brown with black spots not strips lol


I meant other type of fish heh
I wouldn't figure you'd repeat a move like that after the loss :roll:


----------



## pookie! (Sep 23, 2011)

TheFishGuy said:


> pookie! said:
> 
> 
> > darn that sucks! Why is he in a tiny tank like that? That is probably your problem...
> ...


I agree some fish you should have to have a home check to prove you have the proper space for one, IMO fish like that should be kept in a extremely large pond NOT a tank of any size. Those corners and glass sides just dont go well with fish like that.



jd lover said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> > What else is in your pond? TSN can survive with much larger things as their barbels can detect a threat from a mile away...
> ...


IMO that fish should have been put in a pond right away, screw a grow out, but thats just me. I dont plan on getting one of those, a Lima or my RTCs until I have my swimming pool pond set up, its just not fair to the fish.

I am sorry though for your loss, I love catfish and they are like dogs to me and losing one sucks something fierce.
I would say, next time, just put him in the pond bro.

*sorry for the late reply.


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

DFishFox said:


> > after this i dont think so the next might also broke his nose and die so i rather not =/ and i had him since he was 2 inch and was only brown with black spots not strips lol
> 
> 
> I meant other type of fish heh
> I wouldn't figure you'd repeat a move like that after the loss :roll:


idk what to get lol


----------



## jd lover (Mar 11, 2011)

pookie! said:


> TheFishGuy said:
> 
> 
> > pookie! said:
> ...


well if u throw them in a pond from the start when theyre sensitive alot can go wrong not to mention the birds will snatch them up so ya.... lol but i do see where your coming from


----------

